# Vue semaine du calendrier



## bulrog (15 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai le probleme suivant avec mon iPhone 6 : lorsque je mets mon iPhone a l'horizontal, le calendrier affiche seulement 3 jours. Pour mes collègues qui ont le même iPhone, il affiche une semaine de 5 jours ou de 7 jours

Je n'arrive pas à trouver comment régler le nombre de jours. 

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ?


----------



## bulrog (15 Avril 2016)

bulrog a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le probleme suivant avec mon iPhone 6 : lorsque je mets mon iPhone a l'horizontal, le calendrier affiche seulement 3 jours. Pour mes collègues qui ont le même iPhone, il affiche une semaine de 5 jours ou de 7 jours
> 
> ...




Ok, j'ai trouvé...  Il suffit de régler la taille de la police de caractères.


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2016)

Je me demande si ce  n'est pas lié à la taille de caractères choisie dans le menu accessibilité des Réglages de l'iPhone


----------



## PDD (25 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je me demande si ce  n'est pas lié à la taille de caractères choisie dans le menu accessibilité des Réglages de l'iPhone


Question pour moi, le calendrier de mon 5s n'affiche pas les rappels enregistrés, est ce normal, il n'y a pas de liaison entre ces deux applications?


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2016)

Les rappels sont dans l'application Rappels


----------



## PDD (25 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Les rappels sont dans l'application Rappels


ok merci.


----------

